# I have a place where they think they are all invisible to everything just because the



## WhywaitDRK

I just find it very funny that because the Earthquake risk is low these people feel invisible and it's scary to me that the overall mindset of this very large community is pretty much the same. Terrorism, extreme drought, EMP, and I believe earthquakes are possible as long as you on the face of the Earth.


Tim Briley


----------



## UncleJoe

OK. Is there a point to this post? Am I missing something or am I just overly dense today?


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Well the point is that it's really scary to see the ignorance in this world and coming from a business stand point it's really frustrating. But I will be sure to write future content that appeals to you. I'm looking for some particular feedback from a particular group. Thanks Happy Uncle Joe I'm sure every post on here you have found so insightful.


Tim Briley


----------



## labotomi

I think your first post left out a lot that might put your comments into context so we might understand what you are taking about

Did you forget to post a link?


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> OK. Is there a point to this post? Am I missing something or am I just overly dense today?


Maybe its a troll from China?!?


----------



## UncleJoe

Grimm said:


> Maybe its a troll from China?!?


Or from Los Angeles.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> Or from Los Angeles.


Nah. There would be more use of the word "dude" and tons more "hippie-speak".


----------



## Gians

UncleJoe said:


> Or from Los Angeles.


Not if the "earthquake risk is low".


----------



## WhywaitDRK

I apologize bro I'm totally new to this so bare with me DUDE. I'm actually in Las Vegas and just a little surprised at how comfortable these folks here are. 


Tim Briley


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Yeah it did cut off a little bit just realized that, my bad.


Tim Briley


----------



## Gians

WhywaitDRK said:


> I apologize bro I'm totally new to this so bare with me DUDE. I'm actually in Las Vegas and just a little surprised at how comfortable these folks here are.
> 
> Tim Briley


Ah, well think you're right about the probability of an earthquake being low...but yes can it happen there. Best to be prepared and the preps can always be used for other emergencies too.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Do you sell earthquake insurance?

If you're not near an active fault line area, what's the big worry?

Do you worry about blizzards in Vegas? They're probably as frequent as earthquakes and probably more damaging.


----------



## Grimm

ZoomZoom said:


> Do you sell earthquake insurance?
> 
> If you're not near an active fault line area, what's the big worry?
> 
> Do you worry about blizzards in Vegas? They're probably as frequent as earthquakes and probably more damaging.


Vegas has more of a flash flood issue than earthquake or blizzard.

Plus the folks there are vice-peddlers. They don't care about anything unless it interrupts the cash flow.


----------



## Gians

I wouldn't write off an earthquake happening in Las Vegas entirely, from what I've been reading it does have fault lines and a history. It's good to be prepped for as many different scenarios as you can think of. That way if something happens that is totally out of the blue, you at least have a base supply of goods and knowledge to work from.


----------



## tortminder

Gians said:


> I wouldn't write off an earthquake happening in Las Vegas entirely, from what I've been reading it does have fault lines...


Yeah! It's known as the "It's George Bushs' Fault!":nuts:


----------



## machinist

If I was in Vegas, I'd be concerned about water supply and fresh veggies that aren't going to be grown in California now, among many other things. 

You might point out to receptive locals (if any) that they are not immune to currency and bank problems, since money is the big deal there. From what I can tell, there is very little grown there to support life. I'm not even sure it is possible to garden there, even with irrigation, is it? 

Lots of things about the area that would keep me very insecure if I lived there.


----------



## Woody

WhywaitDRK said:


> I apologize bro I'm totally new to this so bare with me DUDE. I'm actually in Las Vegas and just a little surprised at how comfortable these folks here are.
> 
> Tim Briley


Howdy Tim and welcome!

Yes, a lot was missing from your original post so it is hard to grasp what point you are getting to.

People are comfortable or complacent in many large cities. Las Vegas I would imagine as much or more so because they have been built on other people's money. They produce no actual product but bring in tons of money in tourist dollars.

It is hard to imagine there is any trouble in the world when you can go to a $0.99 buffet and eat enough for a family of 5 in one sitting. It has been around 35 years since I have been there though, maybe the buffets are $1.49 now to adjust for official inflation?

Limousines everywhere, folks with thousands of dollars to spend gambling or tossing $100 chips as tips. The strip lit up like Christmas, huge fountains, golf courses, big lawns, hotels, homes...!!! Pretty hard to think that there is anything to worry about, right? Rain? Who needs rain we have Lake Mead and the whole Colorado river!

I can easily see what all the sheeple don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Well to all who has replied with welcoming and educated not insulting input it is greatly appreciated and yes I totally did not make my post very clear. 


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## WhywaitDRK

@ Woody thanks for the input I agree this is a cesspool of greedy money motivated people that would lose there minds if the lights where to flicker. You know sometimes I ask myself why do I care what others do to prep other then it's not good for my business when people are convinced that the area we live is not of high risk. 


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## JayJay

Living in Tennessee for 57 years, and now being in Kentucky for 6, I do get your intent.
I find myself thanking my almighty that I am not near earthquakes(other than the 5.0 in 2010 I think) tsunamis, etc.
I then realize, hello--dummy, you were in 3 tornados in 3 years in Tennessee (we were pretty jumpy the fourth year) and watched Nashville flood after you moved to Ky.
Yes, we do forget and need reminders to be grateful for 'normal' weather patterns.


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Sorry accidentally posted without finishing my point anyways and what I'm getting at is if people would realize that a place such as Las Vegas is a prime terrorist target grossly populated lots of revenue generated and the ultimate example of the western culture that these cowardly radical bastards hate. So to me no brainer the we are totally vulnerable and prepping here is as viable as anywhere else regardless of earthquakes.


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## WhywaitDRK

And if any of you have some angles to convince these folks that they are wrong they are more then welcomed. And please don't take this totally the wrong way it's not just about cash for me the more others get on board the less they are likely to come after my stock-pile. Also I'm going to be doing a lot of give-aways to help support the site because I really like it can any of you make a few suggestions as to what you would like to see given away.


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## WhywaitDRK

@ Machinist great input thanks my friend


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## Grimm

Whywait,

Because you are new to the forum many of the inside jokes are not translating well.

The dig about Los Angeles was aimed at me since I live in California (actually worked in the film industry for many years in the SFV). I take no offense to these pokes as I'd like to get the hell out of this state myself. Notice I played along...!


----------



## WhywaitDRK

It's all good bud I just want to learn and share with the group and in turn sell product.


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## Grimm

WhywaitDRK said:


> It's all good bud I just want to learn and share with the group and in turn sell product.
> 
> WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


Then let me just correct you for a moment. I am a woman. I know the screen name is miss leading.


----------



## WhywaitDRK

I'm sorry sweetheart I kinda assumed that because of the screen name.


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Well shit which film industry! Jk


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## Grimm

WhywaitDRK said:


> Well shit which film industry! Jk
> 
> WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


I freelanced so I worked on some NatGeo projects, Discovery documentries as well has small outfits on b-rate movies.


----------



## UncleJoe

Grimm said:


> The dig about Los Angeles was aimed at me since I live in California


Geeez. Was it that obvious?


----------



## Woody

WhywaitDRK said:


> It's all good bud I just want to learn and share with the group and in turn sell product.
> 
> WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


Great! Talk to the moderators about becoming a sponsor to pass on what you have to sell. There are sponsor specific forums where your offerings will get more attention and hits.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I look forward to your giveaways. I could use a handheld ham radio . JK. Welcome to the forum. I wish you all the best in getting more people prepped enough to not have to knock on my door. I would certainly be concerned living in Vegas. The population is completely unsupportable with the local resources available.


----------



## biobacon

Sooner or latter you will be Grimmslaped. Also one of our inside jokes.


----------



## WhywaitDRK

@ Group I love the fact that you guys make a guy feel at home and thanks Woody for the info. @ Grim that's awesome freelance with Natgeo that would be the life. So if ever I need some Marketing photography for Ads, Web, Social Media are you ready. I'm in Los Angeles quit often.


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## UncleJoe

Woody said:


> Great! Talk to the moderators about becoming a sponsor to pass on what you have to sell. There are sponsor specific forums where your offerings will get more attention and hits.


Actually you'll need to talk to Naekid or Techadmin. They are the ones that set up the sponser accounts.


----------



## tsrwivey

WhywaitDRK said:


> And if any of you have some angles to convince these folks that they are wrong they are more then welcomed. And please don't take this totally the wrong way it's not just about cash for me the more others get on board the less they are likely to come after my stock-pile. s


"Those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still" - Dale Carnegie. 
How receptive are you to being told you're wrong? Same with everybody else.  You can talk about prepping during the "teachable moments" that naturally come up in life & it might make a difference. Other than that, all you're doing is going around advertising that you're a prepper so when TSHTF, there's going to be lots of folks showing up at your house.


----------



## Caribou

If you want to convince a large portion of your community to prep I can only wish you the best of luck. If you approach people as a prepper evangelist I would expect a lot of push back. If you have a store front people will come to you with questions. I might suggest a calm, matter of fact manner. I would not talk about all the stupid people, if you said that to me when I was asking for information I would feel included in the stupid group. That is not good for sales.

Remember, everyone is ignorant…about many things, this does not make them stupid. If you don't already have one, a book section in your store that included how to books and PAW fiction might help inspire and educate.


----------



## bkt

Most SHFT situations - and they happen every day to millions of people - are not global, national, regional or local. They're personal. Loss of a job, an unexpected big expense, death in the family or someone in the family getting very sick, loss of a car or other asset...any of these and a lot more unfortunate incidents can and are disasters for an individual.

If you've lost your job or you have a big expense, wouldn't it be nice to know you don't need to worry about the cost of feeding your family because you've got several months or a year stored up? If a tree fell and took down your power lines, isn't it nice that you have a generator that can keep the house running?

Looking to start cheap? Grow a garden. Involve your kids, too! You'll save money and eat better food than you can get from the store.

Don't prep for a specific cataclysmic event. Start small. Store what you use and use what you store. Build up over time, learn new skills, and in a surprisingly short time, you will be far more self-reliant and self-sufficient than most other people out there.

That's how I'd approach selling the idea of prepping to people; go gentle and sane. As much fun as a zombie apocalypse would be, it probably ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Country Living

WhywaitDRK said:


> I'm sorry sweetheart I kinda assumed that because of the screen name.


Waiting....waiting......



biobacon said:


> Sooner or latter you will be Grimmslaped. Also one of our inside jokes.


And here it is..... a reference to a Grimmslap!!! vract:

I must say, Grimm.... you took the sweetheart comment in stride. Are you feeling OK today?


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> Waiting....waiting......
> 
> And here it is..... a reference to a Grimmslap!!! vract:
> 
> I must say, Grimm.... you took the sweetheart comment in stride. Are you feeling OK today?


I haven't been myself for a bit. But this isn't my thread so lets not hijack it.


----------



## Hooch

Wow grimm!! Dang... My creepytrolldar be pingin on that one..totally thought a grimm slap was in the works...you ok?


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Wow! Please let me defend myself I'm the farthest thing from a troller and where I come from referencing a lady as "SWEETHEART" is not a crime. If you are trying to get a rise outta me its not going to happen. I'm on here to learn a bit, share a bit of what I have learned. Not to engage in negative just positive vibes from this guy is what you are going to see. Also I'm happily married my wife is my life and business partner and in no way was my reference perverted that's not my style. I did not take offense I just want to keep a clear name on here. Thanks y'all!


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## tsrwivey

Don't worry , DRK! They're just having a little fun with Grimm .


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Ok I get worried a lot of sites people just want conflict.


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## Woody

The reason many of have been around here for a while is that this is more of an adult site, where discussions take place. Yes, some do get out of hand but the Mods are good about just shutting those threads down.

Why don't you hit the Introductions forum and tell us a little about yourself? You don't have to get all specific, general so we have an idea who you are. Perhaps just a little about what you have done to prepare, skills you have, tips or something the rest of us can learn from. Everyone has something that they can teach us.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Don't worry , DRK! They're just having a little fun with Grimm .


They all like to pick on me since I am a bit of a hot head when it comes to others teasing me and trolls.

They know it is out of character for me to be this mellow.


----------



## WhywaitDRK

Well that's a good thing isn't it?


WhyWait DRK Las Vegas Preppers


----------



## lovetogrow

Woody said:


> Why don't you hit the Introductions forum and tell us a little about yourself? You don't have to get all specific, general so we have an idea who you are. Perhaps just a little about what you have done to prepare, skills you have, tips or something the rest of us can learn from. Everyone has something that they can teach us.


Ditto That ^^ and Welcome WhywaitDRK


----------



## myrtle55

Country Living said:


> Waiting....waiting......
> 
> And here it is..... a reference to a Grimmslap!!! vract:
> 
> I must say, Grimm.... you took the sweetheart comment in stride. Are you feeling OK today?


Haha haha, I was waiting for lightening as well


----------



## myrtle55

DRK, woody has excellent advice there. Lets all meet you in the intro forum, and start from there so we can all see how we can help you, and how you can help us...sorta tiptoe


----------



## LongRider

WTF no shit Sherlock Of course the sheeple are clueless, all anyone needs do is look at who is in the White House to see the majority of Americans are stuck on stupid. 

Most folks still think that our currency is backed by gold or has some real value. Very few realize our currency is not money and is based on absolutely nothing. Created and printed at will by the Federal Reserve a private corporation.


----------



## besign

my dad used to say that most people can't get liquid out of a boot, if the instructions were on the heel. My corollary is that 'even if you told them where to look for the instuctions".  since they can't read, why would they look for the instructions, hmm?


----------



## Geek999

What we have here is a poorly written OP by a new member who is then promptly called a troll. How many times do we need to go through the same dynamic?

Advice to OP: Please provide context to your comments and include a question you would like folks to respond to. Otherwise you get off point reactions.

Advice to everyone else: Lighten up.


----------



## Magus

WhywaitDRK said:


> I just find it very funny that because the Earthquake risk is low these people feel invisible and it's scary to me that the overall mindset of this very large community is pretty much the same. Terrorism, extreme drought, EMP, and I believe earthquakes are possible as long as you on the face of the Earth.
> 
> Tim Briley


Hi Tim. Perhaps a bit more info next time? Most of us here already know the sheeple are stupid and why, but more reasons are always welcome.:ntaprvd:


----------



## besign

Since you don't know what the op was trying to achieve, how can you say that the thread "failed", hmm? Because you don't like where it's headed, or what?


----------



## labotomi

besign said:


> Since you don't know what the op was trying to achieve, how can you say that the thread "failed", hmm? Because you don't like where it's headed, or what?


Do you really speak with the "hmm" sound? You must be really annoying.


----------



## Ozarker

I'm in the New Madrid fault area and it was the largest on record, not very active, but it changed the course of the Mississippi River. 

So DRK, do you have any specific information to help earthquake proof a small cabin, house or storage areas? 

Just a tip, if you expect to develop a business relationship with the public, you need to be aware of your target market, folks you'd be selling to. In the prep area, there are many with strong religious convictions, besides that, this is a family rated forum, never know when the kids are looking. So, with that in mind, you might consider curbing the language used. We have all heard the words before, but burning the ears of some readers may ensure they never deal with you. 

That said, your point of people ignoring the possibilities of an earthquake is alive and well in this area and here we sit on a big risk area. I don't even have earthquake insurance and it's less than a couple hundred bucks a year, I may revisit that now. 

Besides damage of structures and improvements, the duck and cover tactics, is there anything else to do for such events that is specific to that matter? I can't think of anything to minimize my risks of financial loss other than insurance.

And, as to insurance, I'd not be surprised if the insurance companies wouldn't take the same approach in paying claims as they did paying out for Katrina, some just refused to pay and they strung the process out for years to minimize losses.


----------



## Tucker

JayJay said:


> Living in Tennessee for 57 years, and now being in Kentucky for 6, I do get your intent.
> I find myself thanking my almighty that I am not near earthquakes(other than the 5.0 in 2010 I think)


You mean other than the New Madrid fault?

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/states/events/1811-1812.php


----------



## tsrwivey

WhywaitDRK said:


> @ Woody thanks for the input I agree this is a cesspool of greedy money motivated people that would lose there minds if the lights where to flicker. You know sometimes I ask myself why do I care what others do to prep other then it's not good for my business when people are convinced that the area we live is not of high ris


You do realize you just complained about greedy, money motivated people & then in the very next sentence state that people not prepping is not good for your business., right?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

tsrwivey said:


> You do realize you just complained about greedy, money motivated people & then in the very next sentence state that people not prepping is not good for your business., right?


Hasn't been logged in since July. Probably didn't sell enough while he was here to stick around.


----------

